# MAJOR TRADE: Press conf at 9:30pm tonight



## Trader Ed

hold on to your seats

they just let it be known on CSMN


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Link/Source?


----------



## HOWIE

Damon has been traded!


----------



## Trader Ed

Courtside Monday night

they just said so.. Mike Rice is talking about it


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Link/Source?


Courtside is reporting it now! Breaking News and they are reporting that it is a starter!


----------



## Dan

say what??

who shouldn't be:

Miles and Zach

Who probably won't be:

DA

who's possible:

Sheed (how odd would it be that he's traded AFTER appearing on Raw)

would be good (in a sense) but doesn't seem likely:

Damon


----------



## Trader Ed

:gopray: Damon :gopray:

maybe DA...

Sheed has been playing well. maybe someone stepped up to the plate???


----------



## Ed O

You guys MUST keep us up-to-date... my sound card on my computer is shot, so I can't listen to the radio.

If we're trading a starter, that WOULD be a big trade. I guess any deal at this point would probably be pretty big...

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

Portland signs two point guards, maybe it's Damon! :gopray:


----------



## Trader Ed

everyone... check your links and sources

see if we can find a leak somewhere?


----------



## Dan

anyone else kinda nervous now?


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> You guys MUST keep us up-to-date... my sound card on my computer is shot, so I can't listen to the radio.
> 
> If we're trading a starter, that WOULD be a big trade. I guess any deal at this point would probably be pretty big...
> 
> Ed O.


Portland has traded Rasheed Wallace for........



Jerry Stackhouse! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone else kinda nervous now?


Is there any other board that is active talking about it? I guess they are going to announce it before it leaks. I have 7 windows open and nothing about it yet.

Damit Hap, we should have gone tonight! :upset:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Are you serious,please do not be bullshizzin me. Oh God, I know its not Darius or Zach...I know it is Sheed..I have a terrible feeling, but the signing of 2 guards has me holding out hope for DA or Damon.....why make a trade though when we are on suck a friggen role?


----------



## Dan

hm...it's on at 9:30..

thats after Rasheed would be getting home from RAW...


----------



## Trader Ed

2 hours and 40 minutes to go :wait:

Sorry BFan.. I think Sheed is a goner :wave:


----------



## HOWIE

Bill Strickland has been busy today! Who else on the team has Strickland as an agent?

Looking like it is going to be Rasheed. :|


----------



## KingSpeed

I'm terrified.

I love this team. And they are playing so well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm getting pretty anxious for this and I'm not even a Blazers fan.


You guys must be sweating bullets.:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE

Our starters are.......

Rasheed
Zach
Miles
Anderson
Damon

who would deem a huge trade?


----------



## MJG

I'd hate this if I were you guys. I couldn't imagine being told there's a major trade happening in three hours, and not having a clue as to what it was. Time would move so slowly.


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> I'm terrified.
> 
> I love this team. And they are playing so well.


I feel you 100%..why make a trade unless it is for Damon or DA imo.


----------



## Trader Ed

These guys are cruel :naughty:

They know.. but they can not say.. they are teasing us..

saying it will probably be one of the biggest trades in Blazer history???

Tracy McGrady???

they are making it sound as if we will love it.. 

man this is killing me

Mike Rice.. :rocket: I love ya.. but...


----------



## HOWIE

Crap, they are saying that it might be the biggest trade ever. Damon has to be a goner now! :gopray:

I hope that if it is Wallace that Portland gets something worth losing our best bigman.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> who would deem a huge trade?


Miles can't be traded, unless he's the only Blazer going out.

I think that any of the starters would actually be a pretty huge trade from Portland's perspective (although not the NBA as a whole). I'm hoping that it's Dale Davis and/or Wesley Person, because I think that they'd bring value and the team would be improved in our chances this year, unlike most rumored deals surrounding Rasheed.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'd hate this if I were you guys. I couldn't imagine being told there's a major trade happening in three hours, and not having a clue as to what it was. Time would move so slowly.


no joke...btw SWEET avatar.


----------



## Dan

eek!!

halftime on TNT!!

Let's see what they say!


----------



## BEEZ

What other PG besides Omar Cook has been signed?


----------



## Trader Ed

HUGE TRADE 

This is too suspenseful


----------



## Ed O

Hrm... Okur didn't make the Pistons' trip to NJ. Dumars said:


> "He went to see the doctor and everything came back clear," Pistons president of basketball operations Joe Dumars said Monday night. "He did not make the trip to New Jersey and we plan on sitting him until after the All-Star break."


Coincidence? Almost certainly. But still...

Ed O.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Who is this trade with I wonder? Knicks? Hawks? Mavericks? Phliadelphia? Any guesses?


----------



## MAS RipCity

TMAC....that would be epic...i doubt it's him,but if it's the biggest trade in Blazers history..it has to be for a guy like TMAC..I mean we have pulled off some DOOZEYS before.


----------



## Son of Bintim

Is this a rumor or is this for REAL?????????


----------



## Trader Ed

Damon and Sheed for McGrady and Hill ??? :whoknows:

Rice seems to be gleaming...... but he can not say a thing


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Miles can't be traded, unless he's the only Blazer going out.
> 
> I think that any of the starters would actually be a pretty huge trade from Portland's perspective (although not the NBA as a whole). I'm hoping that it's Dale Davis and/or Wesley Person, because I think that they'd bring value and the team would be improved in our chances this year, unlike most rumored deals surrounding Rasheed.
> 
> Ed O.


I hope that you are right on this one Ed.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> What other PG besides Omar Cook has been signed?


Eddie Gill. I'm shocked that huge deal didn't rock you the way it did the rest of the NBA...

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

Rasheed to Atlanta


----------



## Dan

Sheed and Person for Rahim, Ratliff and Dickau?


----------



## BlazerBeav

The team seems to be coming together recently, so I'm not sure that the timing is right on this trade...especially since I have a gut feeling it'll be a sheed for crap deal. I really hope this is a deal that will knock me off of my seat. If its Stack (couldn't tell if you were kidding), or Van Horn, I will be enraged. 

OR

If it gets rid of Damon, I'm all for that. Cook seems to be doing an adequate job, his passes just look crisp, and he doesn't dribble around for 15 seconds every posession. We don't need a star PG, we need a guy to distrubute the ball to our scorers...and Omar does that.

So much speculation.


----------



## Bwatcher

They have been saying that they will not release the player's name, because the player has not been contacted yet. However, the hints seem to have pretty much targeted Sheed. Bill Strickland as agent busy all day, they eliminated Ruben and DD as targets.

Just announced
Sheed and Wesley Person for Ratliff, SAR, and dickau.


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon and Sheed for McGrady and Hill ??? :whoknows:
> 
> Rice seems to be gleaming...... but he can not say a thing


oh man....oh man....words couldn't express how happy that would make me!


----------



## Swoosh

Just announced: SAR, Ratliff, Dickau for Sheed and Person.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Who is this trade with I wonder? Knicks? Hawks? Mavericks? Phliadelphia? Any guesses?


In terms of Rasheed Wallace, I think some teams can't help but give us good value, and some teams can't help but give us crap. Most teams are somewhere in the middle.

Here's my quick list of good and bad:

Good:

Atlanta
Detroit
Indiana

Bad:

Dallas
New York

Ed O.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> no joke...btw SWEET avatar.


Thanks  I can finally unveil it now that we have all four guys in the lineup.

Maybe the trade has both Wallace and Stoudamire going out? That would certainly make it one of the biggest in PDX history.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> Just announced: SAR, Ratliff, Dickau for Sheed and Person.


For real? Initial impression: it could be a LOT worse.

Second impression: for real?

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

Will if you had to do a trade I am glad that it was Atlanta!


----------



## Trader Ed

Sheed and Wes for SAR and Ratliff and Dickau

:banana:


----------



## Dan

Im not sure I like this trade..

Person was the only decent outside shooter we have..

now we have no outside shooter, and a no backup SG..

:whoknows:


----------



## Scinos

Wow, this is big. A starter huh ? I'm guessing it's Sheed. This better be real, it would be a cruel joke...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Just announced: SAR, Ratliff, Dickau for Sheed and Person.



Shareef, Zach, and Ratliff sounds like a pretty damn good frontline.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Maybe the trade has both Wallace and Stoudamire going out? That would certainly make it one of the biggest in PDX history.


Actually, I was thinking that it could be a Damon + Rasheed to, like, Golden State, but it seems Atlanta might be the dealie-yo.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

hmmm....not really too thrilled about this one.

Biggest Trade in history my azz.


----------



## Trader Ed

ok.... can I gloat now 

months of talking.. and I get my wish

:banana: :cbanana:


----------



## Swoosh

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Im not sure I like this trade..
> 
> Person was the only decent outside shooter we have..
> 
> now we have no outside shooter, and a no backup SG..
> 
> :whoknows:


...and now we have four PG's???


----------



## MAS RipCity

yea,now where does SAR and Zach play? Miles IS our sf, Zach IS our PF, who plays center..does SAR come off the bench?


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> ...and now we have four PG's???


Well, Omar and three "lead" guards, more like it 

As long as we're not taking back KVH, Jamison, or other similar crap (considering contracts) I can live with this deal if Rasheed HAD to be moved...

Ed O.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

If the Blazers started Miles over Rahim, I think that would be silly.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ok.... can I gloat now
> 
> months of talking.. and I get my wish
> 
> :banana: :cbanana:


Yeah, you got your wish T-Bob...

SAR, Ratliff and Dickau is not a bad return. It could be much worse. 

Atlanta is gonna have some massive cap room. Sheed, Brandon and Person coming off the books.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

i don't like this trade 

'sheed was doing well at center...now we have 2 4's or 3 3's...2 points, 2 crappy points...how does this help? miles runs to the bench, patterson plays 2 or 3, with limited minutes though...we loose our best shooter ???

btw cook would be backup, not dickau.


----------



## Trader Ed

ROSTER


PG Stoudamire, Dickau, Cook
SG DA, Woods
SF Miles, Patterson
PF Randolph, SAR
C Ratliff, Davis, Stepania

IR Gil


You guys are gonna love SAR's effort each time.. he busts his butt


----------



## MAS RipCity

great, DMiles was just starting to hit his outside J, he was getting more minutes, he is still young,and still could turn into a star with starters minutes...now he's back on the depth chart again...nice trade guys


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> i don't like this trade


Why not? Get it off your chest now, while the iron's hot, or else you'll be grumbling about it for months or years afterwards.

...bonzigrumblewellsgrumble...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Sheeds gonna get one heck of a surpirse at RAW tonight

I am gonna miss Wes though


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> i don't like this trade
> 
> 'sheed was doing well at center...now we have 2 4's or 3 3's...2 points, 2 crappy points...how does this help? miles runs to the bench, patterson plays 2 or 3, with limited minutes though...we loose our best shooter ???
> 
> btw cook would be backup, not dickau.


I agree, lousey trade. Not the people we got back,but we already have a great pf and a good sf who fits in well, and we lose a good shooter, it doesn't make ANY sense.


----------



## Swoosh

I'm not sure I like this deal. Position-wise, we were better off before the trade. I think I like having a more versatile frontline of Sheed/Randolph/Miles better than Ratliff/Randolph/SAR. We no longer have any perimeter shooters at all, having traded away our only two deep threats. Will there be other moves now??? Davis on his way out of town??? What about the four headed PG we have now? So many questions???


----------



## hobojoe

Portland gets much better talent in return, but much worse contracts. They'll sneak into the playoffs now, SAR and Ratliff are much better than Sheed talent-wise. Atlanta may go after Kobe now...Sheed, Brandon AND Person all off the books, over $35 Million dollars


----------



## Dan

I think the team might revolt a bit..

Miles just said he loved playing with Rasheed.

Zach basically struggles big time w/out Sheed.

Our defense picked up *BECAUSE* of Rasheed's play.

So now we have, as outside shooters, career 40% shooters.

Sure, Wesley wasn't a great defender, but atleast he can hit an open jumper, and plays smart.

There are PR moves (bonzi) and then there are PR moves that seem really stupid (this one has the earmarks for that kind of trade).

So who starts at SF now? Miles or SAR? What does this do to Woods? What about Patterson?

Does Theo start at C?

I really hope Mike Barrett is just playing with us.


----------



## MAS RipCity

I think this trade is good, but only if it DOESN"T stunt DMiles' growth.


----------



## Trader Ed

There is no reason why Miles and Patterson can not play SF

SAR is a PF... let him backup Randolph and maybe even Ratliff


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You guys really think Miles will start over Abdur-Rahim? 


I'd think that Rahim would at least get a solid 30 minutes a game, so somebody's PT may be gone....


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ROSTER
> 
> PG Stoudamire, Dickau, Cook
> SG DA, Woods
> SF Miles, Patterson
> PF Randolph, SAR
> C Ratliff, Davis, Stepania
> 
> IR Gil


I'm not sure that SAR won't start at the 3... he's too accomplished really to come off the bench. Miles could back up the 2, 3 and 4 spots, depending on the matchups. His versatility will get him more minutes... although using Miles at the 2 would eat into any minutes Qyntel would have coming with Person leaving.

Cook MIGHT be ahead of Dickau in the rotation, too. Dan hasn't earned many minutes on bad Hawks teams and there's probably a reason for that. He's over 3 years older than Omar, too, so from an investment perspective giving Cook minutes would make sense.



> You guys are gonna love SAR's effort each time.. he busts his butt


I hope you're right. He's a good, good player but he's soft and he has been on a series of bad teams... plus he's going to be playing out of position unless something happens to ZR. Again, he's WAY WAY better than a player like KVH and I prefer him vastly to an Antawn Jamison, but I'm not sure how well he'll fit in.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Boy now we have 4 big contracts coming off the books in 2005

Damon, Davis, SAR and Ratliff


----------



## HOWIE

Could there be another trade before the dead line? Think about it....

Davis is not going to start over Ratliff. Davis could now be moved for an outside shooter instead of a big man. This is an interesting trade and could blow up in Nash's face, but if Rasheed was going to be traded I am happy that it was Atlanta instead of Dallas, New York, or Golden State.

I think that this trade even makes Davis more expendable.


----------



## MAS RipCity

I'm sure we'll resign Theo and SAR in sue time.


----------



## bfan1

would somebody please say what the hell the trade is?


----------



## LionOfJudah

SAR played SF back with the Grizz, I don't see why he can't do the same now.

PG Stoudamire, Dickau, Cook
SG DA, Miles, Woods
SF SAR, Miles, Patterson
PF Randolph, SAR, Ratliff
C Ratliff, Davis, Stepania

Or Miles over DA at the 2.... 

Sheed's reaction:
http://veepers02.budlight.com/service/RetrieveCard?id=813D4FC4-5B7F-11D8-9C29-B3EE4054966E


----------



## Trader Ed

ok lets recap the trade year


Bonzi + Sheed + McInnis + Boomtje

for

Darius Miles, SAR, Ratliff, Dan Dickau + Memphis 1st round pick...


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> would somebody please say what the hell the trade is?


Portland trades: 

SG Wesley Person (6.1 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.2 apg in 18.5 minutes) 
SF Rasheed Wallace (17.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.2 minutes) 

Portland receives:

C Theo Ratliff (8.3 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.9 apg in 31.1 minutes) 
PG Dan Dickau (2.1 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 6.2 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (20.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 36.8 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: +7.3 ppg, +8.6 rpg, and +0.4 apg.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> SAR played SF back with the Grizz, I don't see why he can't do the same now.


Dude, I hope you're right. If you are, Portland might turn out to be a big winner in this deal. SAR turned 27 in December, and he does a lot of things well. Ratliff's going to be 31 in April, but could be a force in the middle.

Ed O.


----------



## bfan1

Dickau? The long haird P*NK?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I would've loved to Sheed in NY, but oh well. I like this trade in a way. Sheed and Person for SAR, Ratliff, and Dickau isn't all that bad. But Portland has 4 PGs now... It should get interesting with all the playing time distributed. Maybe Damon's next? The starting lineups are gonna be something to watch.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Abdur-Rahim was a SF coming into the league I thought...


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Boy now we have 4 big contracts coming off the books in 2005
> 
> Damon, Davis, SAR and Ratliff


According to Patricia Bender's site Ratliff's deal lasts until 2006. Maybe there's a team option or something?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

it's official.

www.blazers.com


----------



## Trader Ed

SAR runs the floor very very well... and he gets to the line OFTEN

SAR Stats 

we should get more FT's per game


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Dickau? The long haird P*NK?


I actually watched them beat the Mavs tonight (SAR: 27 points, 10 rebounds) and Dickau's hair is considerably shorter than it used to be.

Of course, those of you who saw me when I badly needed a haircut might think I have a blind spot when it comes to bad hair. 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan

anyone else get the feeling there went the playoffs?


----------



## Weasel

Wow, this is one big trade that has gone down !!!!


----------



## Blazerfan024

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone else get the feeling there went the playoffs?


Even though i did not want to see sheed go at all i think this may have improved are chances .


----------



## MAS RipCity

Ok,now time to trade Dale/DA..possibly Mouse is anyone willing to take him.


----------



## HOWIE

He is going to have to play small forward in Portland!


----------



## FanOfAll8472

SAR CAN play the 3 spot. easily too .


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone else get the feeling there went the playoffs?


yeah i did...we had just won 7 of the last 9 too...


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone else get the feeling there went the playoffs?


I actually think our chances are improved, if SAR can play the 3 even passably well. Ratliff is a good defensive 5 and SAR is a more consistent offensive player than Rasheed. Put the two together and you might get a better fit for the Blazers than Rasheed alone.

I know it's hard on you Person lovers, though :devil: 

This makes me feel slightly better about the Bonzi deal... using Person as a bargaining chip gives that trade some more meaning... letting him walk to save Paul Allen some money was something I feared was a certainty and really irked me.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

We could get OWNED by Utah on Tuesday, I highly doubt any of the guys we get will be able to suit up


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm actually sad to see the guy go... very sad. At one point I wanted this to go down, but we've been doing pretty well and I'm surprised to see this go down. I guess I have to change my name now!!!!!


----------



## Blazerfan024

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually think our chances are improved, if SAR can play the 3 even passably well. Ratliff is a good defensive 5 and SAR is a more consistent offensive player than Rasheed. Put the two together and you might get a better fit for the Blazers than Rasheed alone.
> 
> I know it's hard on you Person lovers, though :devil:
> 
> This makes me feel slightly better about the Bonzi deal... using Person as a bargaining chip gives that trade some more meaning... letting him walk to save Paul Allen some money was something I feared was a certainty and really irked me.
> 
> Ed O.


I love Rasheed Wallace but I agree with you here, I think this could greatly improve are chances it just depends how the Teammates react to it. I guess we will find out tommorrow. Will sar be available tomorrow, I hope we need them.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Why did we make a trade when we were so hot though?


----------



## Dakota

Shoot. I just made the Dickau fan club tonight, and I already have to change it. It is for the best though, because I'm betting Cheeks will give Dickau more of a chance down in Portland. Maybe he could even possibly start?? I don't know, but I'll leave that up to mo cheeks now. 


Anyone want to join the: Give Dickau some court time fan club!! ??


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Shoot. I just made the Dickau fan club tonight, and I already have to change it. It is for the best though, because I'm betting Cheeks will give Dickau more of a chance down in Portland. Maybe he could even possibly start?? I don't know, but I'll leave that up to mo cheeks now.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to join the: Give Dickau some court time fan club!! ??


LOL.

anyways SAR is a weak defender.....


----------



## bfan1

say goodbye to the playoffs-say goodbye to winning-we are done. At least for this season.

The mental state of this team just went down the toilet.

I can not believe Nash would be SO stupid.

My family is already calling and telling me they won't go to games anymore.

If it made sense it would be one thing...this does not.


I am just grateful that it is not Kenyon Martin or Keith VH!

I got no problem with SAR but the other 2-and I swear-I can't stand Dan D. I am not going to be able to watch him on the floor.

I am sick-just sick.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Why did we make a trade when we were so hot though?


Position of strength, perhaps.

A couple of weeks ago, blood was in the water, and NBA teams were throwing stuff at the Blazers hoping they'd bite. Maybe now that Atlanta knew that Portland was NOT going to give him away, they were willing to give up additional value.

Or, maybe, it's related to Atlanta ownership issues and Atlanta's determination they could go through with it.

Or, maybe, neither of the above.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazerfan024

I really dont think Dan D will get time here, he was just a filler


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually think our chances are improved, if SAR can play the 3 even passably well. Ratliff is a good defensive 5 and SAR is a more consistent offensive player than Rasheed. Put the two together and you might get a better fit for the Blazers than Rasheed alone.
> 
> I know it's hard on you Person lovers, though :devil:
> 
> This makes me feel slightly better about the Bonzi deal... using Person as a bargaining chip gives that trade some more meaning... letting him walk to save Paul Allen some money was something I feared was a certainty and really irked me.
> 
> Ed O.


Agreed, SAR at the small forward makes more sense than Rasheed Wallace. Miles is really going to have to impress to stay on this squad now.

I think that Davis and Ratliff might be able to share time at the five spot and SAR can back up Randolph and Miles can back up SAR. Just a different rotation now.

Portland is going to hurt if they can't find another outside shooter, but I think that this trade makes Portland better.


----------



## Dan

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> say goodbye to the playoffs-say goodbye to winning-we are done. At least for this season.
> 
> The mental state of this team just went down the toilet.
> 
> I can not believe Nash would be SO stupid.
> 
> My family is already calling and telling me they won't go to games anymore.


while I agree this might ruin the team mentally, if fans can survive the Drexler trade (who, without a shadow of a doubt, meant more, and means more, to the franchise than Rasheed did/does) they can survive this one.



> If it made sense it would be one thing...this does not.
> 
> 
> I am just grateful that it is not Kenyon Martin or Keith VH!
> 
> I got no problem with SAR but the other 2-and I swear-I can't stand Dan D. I am not going to be able to watch him on the floor.
> 
> I am sick-just sick.


They better have a good explanation to it.


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> If it made sense it would be one thing...this does not.


I am sorry BFan1.. I really am... I know Sheed was a favorite of yours.. its maybe not a huge trade in terms of Blazer history.. but it sure changes things...

As you have lost one of your favorites.. I just got one of mine!

Ratliff has been a very good defensive shot blocker in past years... remember when he was with Philly?

we saw the improvement in the team when Sheed moved to center and started swatting away shots... well Ratliff will do the same thing... he will intimidate... he will close down the lanes

SAR flat out scores.... and he is a hustler

funny thing.. Hawks beat the Mavs tonight too


They might even turn around and cut Dickau.. who knows!


----------



## PC Load Letter

I'm sure someone's already mentioned this, but I assume Reef will start at the 3. I don't think they'd trade for him to come off the bench. Assuming that's true, you'd have Damon, DA, Reef, Zach and Theo starting.

At it's best, that could be an absolutely dominating lineup offensively. 
At it's worst, it could be a horrible defensive team, as well as a lineup full of occasional attitude problems. 

Defense is what would worry me most. Reef is not quick enough to guard most 3s, combined with a teeny backcourt of Damon and DA. Theo is a very good shot-blocker and a good defender but he's an undersized center and he's not good enough to make up for the weak defense otherwise.

I see you guys putting up a lot of points and being fun to watch and maybe going on a hot streak for a while, but long-term, I don't see how Reef and Zach can play next to eachother. You still need a real 3 and even Miles isn't that.


----------



## Ed O

OK. Generally I don't like to make guesses abot minutes per game, because as you look at the season as a whole it makes more sense to look at total minutes, but in the excitement of the deal, let me take a crack at it:

PG: Damon (36), Cook (10), Miles (2)
SG: DA (30), Miles (10), Woods (8)
SF: SAR (30), Miles (10), Woods (2)
PF: ZR (40), SAR (8)
C: Ratliff (30), Dale (12), Stepania (6)

Or, listed alternatively:

ZR: 40
SAR: 38
Damon: 36
DA: 30
Ratliff: 30
Miles: 22
Dale: 12
Woods: 10
Cook: 10
Stepania: 6

My preference? Less Damon time, more Woods time. Maybe DA could play some PG minutes and give Q more run at the 2, but I don't think that's very likely with the recent acquisition of the 3 PGs (Gill, Cook and now Dickau).

Ed O.


----------



## curry_52

With Miles and Ratliff, Z-Bo will face tons of double teams (and more). 
Overall, good trade for both teams.


----------



## Sheed30

Wow. I'm really sad to see Sheed go. In the back of my mind I always knew there might be a trade, to for it to go down when we are playing so well and Sheed looks to be our C and Miles our SF. Now Miles goes to the bench I would think. I really hope the trade works out. I will miss Sheed.


----------



## HOWIE

My gosh, I don't think that I have seen so many people on this Blazer board ever! :laugh: 

I am just going to say that Portland could have done a lot worse. I just don't think that Portland is done with player movement. They still need an outside shooter to make a complete team.


----------



## MAS RipCity

its as easy as this....

Sheed,Zach,Darius > Theo,Zach,SAR


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> I got no problem with SAR but the other 2-and I swear-I can't stand Dan D. I am not going to be able to watch him on the floor.
> 
> I am sick-just sick.


Small consolation: Dickau might never play. He barely gets off the bench for the Hawks, in spite of them being one bad team.

Another small consolation: how would you like to be a Hawks fan, knowing your team just traded 2 of your 3 top players for expiring contracts?

Yet ANOTHER small consolation: how would you like to be Jason Terry, the sole remaining top 3 Hawk? He's going to be contemplating hurting himself over this deal...

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

The biggest thing I am upset with is Dmiles back on the bench....we were 7-1 with him starting 4 a REASON!. DAMNITT, bad trade....

In the words of Eric Cartman "That's a BAD trade...That's a BAD TRADE!"


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> its as easy as this....
> 
> Sheed,Zach,Darius > Theo,Zach,SAR


It's not that simple, even if it is true (I'm not sure that it is... but let's assume it is for the sake of argument).

Why not? You ignore the bench. The second group has Darius Miles coming off the bench, while the first group has Wes Person. I'd prefer Darius to Wes any day of the week.

Ed O.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

What the....


Sorry Rasheed, sorry Darius, and sorry Portland for having to watch SAR. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Small consolation: Dickau might never play. He barely gets off the bench for the Hawks, in spite of them being one bad team.
> 
> Another small consolation: how would you like to be a Hawks fan, knowing your team just traded 2 of your 3 top players for expiring contracts?
> 
> Yet ANOTHER small consolation: how would you like to be Jason Terry, the sole remaining top 3 Hawk? He's going to be contemplating hurting himself over this deal...
> 
> Ed O.


True, but now ABM can go down and see Rasheed Wallace play more! :laugh:

Do you think that Portland is done dealing or do you think that there will be another trade before the deadline. I don't see Dale Davis making a huge impact with this team now that it is getting younger. Maybe I am wrong, but someone in the east has to want a bigman for a shooter.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> The biggest thing I am upset with is Dmiles back on the bench....we were 7-1 with him starting 4 a REASON!. DAMNITT, bad trade....
> 
> In the words of Eric Cartman "That's a BAD trade...That's a BAD TRADE!"


word...:yes: 

this team definitely won't be good defensively.


----------



## Trader Ed

Why not this quick lineup

Damon, Miles, SAR, Randolph and Ratliff???


----------



## lalooska

Not sure if anyone read the Hawks Recap, but it looks like they had about 7 players who were able to play tonight, due to injuries.

I guess that makes 5 now?


----------



## MAS RipCity

Yes Darius is way better then Person,but just like Patterson is not a starter, I don't think Darius is that good of a bench player.


----------



## bfan1

I am looking into how to get out of my contract right now....we are moving anyway so we are discussing that moving a few miles north will do it.

The reason I am so angry is not so much losing Rasheed but it is why. IMO Nash has caved into the Oregonian and a racist Jason Quick (yes-I mean that). I can not support a man that would do that. It makes Zero sense talent wise. Rasheed is better than all 3 together. I am major-league po'ed and disappointed. I thought Nash was a stronger man.



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> I am sorry BFan1.. I really am... I know Sheed was a favorite of yours.. its maybe not a huge trade in terms of Blazer history.. but it sure changes things...
> 
> As you have lost one of your favorites.. I just got one of mine!
> 
> Ratliff has been a very good defensive shot blocker in past years... remember when he was with Philly?
> 
> we saw the improvement in the team when Sheed moved to center and started swatting away shots... well Ratliff will do the same thing... he will intimidate... he will close down the lanes
> 
> SAR flat out scores.... and he is a hustler
> 
> funny thing.. Hawks beat the Mavs tonight too
> 
> 
> They might even turn around and cut Dickau.. who knows!


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> My gosh, I don't think that I have seen so many people on this Blazer board ever! :laugh:


Users Browsing Forum: (Takeit2dahouse00, BEEZ, Trader Bob, #1Stunna, curry_52, smeedemann, DetBNyce, KIDBLAZE, RoddneyThaRippa, trifecta, jackiejackal, Sovereignz, BlayZa, Paxil, brewmaster, Hap, tblazrdude, Ed O, Bwatcher, HOWIE, Crazy Fan From Idaho, SheedSoNasty, thejukebox, gambitnut, TP3, Aly, MAS RipCity, Oldmangrouch, Lakota_Blazer, bfan1, mixum, Sheed30, Beaverton, TyGuy, DucknBlazer, Snuffleupagus, goldfinger2020, allee2003, stevemc, adarsh1, Epadfield, Scinos, Locke, FanOfAll8472, baler, NateBishop3, Blazerfan024, edschwisow, JPBulls, Stevenson, BlazerShorty990, Weasel, Helios, CiMa, jwhoops11, CrGiants, MarkPrice25, lalooska, Son of Bintim, rose1111, RipCity9, strider, MJG)


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Do you think that Portland is done dealing or do you think that there will be another trade before the deadline. I don't see Dale Davis making a huge impact with this team now that it is getting younger. Maybe I am wrong, but someone in the east has to want a bigman for a shooter.


Toronto. but giving up murray/mo pete doesn't work...way too hard to get the salaries to match.


----------



## HOWIE

Abdur-Rahim, a 6-foot-9, 245-pound forward, is averaging 19.9 ppg (16th in the NBA) and 9.4 rpg (12th) while shooting 48.4% (18th) from the floor and 88.6% (7th) from the free throw line. The 6-foot-10, 235-pound Ratliff is the NBA’s leading shot blocker, 3.1 bpg, and averages 8.3 ppg and 7.2 rpg. Dickau, a Vancouver, WA native, has appeared in 20 games this season, averaging 2.1 ppg. 











Ratliff left the University of Wyoming with 425 blocked shots, the second-best total in NCAA history behind Alonzo Mourning's 453. He was only the fifth player in NCAA history to block 400 or more shots during his career and holds the third-best blocked shots average per game (3.83) in NCAA history behind David Robinson (5.24) and Shaquille O'Neal (4.58). 










Dickau, 6-foot and 190 pounds, attended Prairie H.S. in Vancouver, WA. He finished his college career at Gonzaga after playing two seasons at Washington. After only two seasons with the Bulldogs, he ranks seventh all-time in Gonzaga history in assists, 299, and 16th in scoring, 1,125 points. 

The 25-year-old was a two-time Verizon/College Sports Information Directors of America District 8 All-Academic pick and a two-time West Coast Conference All-Academic selection.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Why not this quick lineup
> 
> Damon, Miles, SAR, Randolph and Ratliff???


Could be... but Miles's versatility off the bench means it'd be easier to get him minutes than for DA (since I don't think he can really play any positions other than the 2, unfortunately).

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Its official... at Blazers.com 

:banana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I am looking into how to get out of my contract right now....we are moving anyway so we are discussing that moving a few miles north will do it.
> 
> The reason I am so angry is not so much losing Rasheed but it is why. IMO Nash has caved into the Oregonian and a racist Jason Quick (yes-I mean that). I can not support a man that would do that. It makes Zero sense talent wise. Rasheed is better than all 3 together. I am major-league po'ed and disappointed. I thought Nash was a stronger man.


I am pretty sad to Bfan1, you are not alone in the boat...I loved Sheed at the 5 with zach and darius....ATL now my 2nd fv team,then wherever he goes in the offseason my 2nd fv team,lol.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> I am pretty sad to Bfan1, you are not alone in the boat...I loved Sheed at the 5 with zach and darius....ATL now my 2nd fv team,then wherever he goes in the offseason my 2nd fv team,lol.


Think he'd come back for the MLE? 

Ed O.


----------



## MarkPrice25

*Is this your Tin Foil sir?*

The price of [strike]weed[/strike] is dropping in Portland as we speak. This deal is a market mover. However, I hear Alaskan Thuder Bud is sky-rocketing in Atlanta.

What happens to Darius is the less he plays the more he looses focus. SAR will play SF and Darius will have his growth stunted again for another 1/2 year. This kid needs a wake up call. He is so talented but has the focus of a Brad Pitt in True Romance. If he ever dedicated 100% into being a better basketball player, he could be an All-Star!

 thats one thing I won't miss


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Think he'd come back for the MLE?
> 
> Ed O.


I could live with that, anyone here know real estate? I wonder if the Wallace's sell their house or keep it. Maybe if he came back with the player that came in the trade we could let Miles go. :grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise

Wow, looks like a great team... on paper. SAR has been a loser his whole life, and like Randolph is a back to the basket player. Plenty of individual talent on this team, will be very interesting to see how they play together.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Wow, looks like a great team... on paper. SAR has been a loser his whole life, and like Randolph is a back to the basket player. Plenty of individual talent on this team, will be very interesting to see how they play together.


True, the team was coming together as of late and I am wondering how they will play together now that Rasheed is gone. Players are going to have to step up now that their security blanket is gone.


----------



## macro6

AWEsome deal for [email protected][email protected]! my gawd


Scary front Lineup u gusy have

C - Ratliff
PF - Zbo
SF - Reef


----------



## Oldmangrouch

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> its as easy as this....
> 
> Sheed,Zach,Darius > Theo,Zach,SAR


Bullseye.

We don't get younger, we don't get better, so what WAS the point of this deal? Worse yet, why do it just as the team was getting better and giving the fans some hope?

Pointless.

Nash, you have officially proven your mediocrity. Not a *bad* deal, just a waste of time.

:mrt:


----------



## smeedemann

*Upset at first*

I was upset with this trade at first but.....If Rasheed was offered an extension and turned it down then he would definitely walk for nothing if he wasn't traded.
I definitely think it is better to get something in return for Rasheed! I understand that they would have cut cap space but what free agents would they have got. This way they know what they are getting and can build around it.
I know that Portland is trying to cut costs but I also believe that Paul Allen wants to win! In 2005 Shareef and Theo will both have their contracts end.
I think the team has been playing great lately and will be sad to see the break up when they have the momentum going for them. Hopefully they can play together and keep their playoff string going! I would really prefer that they become championship caliber over anything though.
My only question is....who else is going to be traded? Miles has been mentioned but nobody has mentioned Patterson. I think someone else is going to be traded!!:uhoh:


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Think he'd come back for the MLE?
> 
> Ed O.


The old trade him away and come back to us trick...
the Stacy Augmon trick...

will the press conference be shown on any of the local channels do you think?


----------



## KIDBLAZE

*Call me crazy but...*

I think that D.miles should start at the 2.


----------



## TP3

Those of you who are so upset should be reminded that this team on the "hot streak" was never going ANYWHERE! If we kept the team as is were we going to win the championship? No way, so what's the big deal? 

Management has their reasons for doing what they're doing. Rasheed needed to go. This city was done with him. Have you been to a game this year? Have you seen the size of the crowds? He had to go. His ONLY fans are some of you guys...period. The Blazer fans from day one (1970) are sick of this guy. They had to get rid of him.

Are the new three the answer? Who knows, but at least management is doing something...like all of you have been asking all year.

We could trade for Shaq and Duncan and I think some of you would whine.


----------



## trifecta

It's funny. Not that long ago I was rooting for a trade - any (decent) trade - that would move Wallace or Stouds.

Now that it's happened, I'm a bit nervous. The team was playing well with the current roster and other than the stat page, I'm not too familiar with any of the incoming players.

This trade could work out great for the team. It could also implode this fragile emotional team. I guess I just have to have faith that Nash has made decent moves so far and has made another one. 

One thing I do believe though is that this trade wasn't made for purely PR reasons. I think the cheers for Wallace recently have proven how fickle the typical fan is. Bottom line, if the team wins, we're happy and if the team loses, players' issues start to take on a much larger magnitude of importance.

We'll see...Compared to other trades discussed around here, this isn't so bad.


----------



## Trader Ed

_Ratliff was selected by the fans to be the Eastern Conference’s starting center in the 2001 NBA All-Star Game, but was unable to play due to a stress fracture in his right wrist. The 76ers then dealt him to the Hawks for Dikembe Mutombo in a six-player deal. Ratliff missed all but three games of the 2001-02 NBA campaign after having surgery to repair a cartilage tear in his right hip. 

*The 30-year-old returned to form last season and, for the second time in three seasons, led the NBA in blocked shots, 3.2 bpg. In 81 games, he also averaged 8.3, ppg and 7.5 rpg. Ratliff has averaged 8.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg and 2.7 bpg in 524 games spanning eight-plus seasons. He has blocked nine shots in a game five times in his career. *

Ratliff is a member of the NBA’s All-Star Reading Team and a frequent participant in the Read To Achieve Program. For the past two years he has sponsored a reading contest for metro-Atlanta students. _

I think Ratliff will help more than we think.. he will anchor the middle and intimidate


----------



## RW#30

*Re: Call me crazy but...*



> Originally posted by <b>KIDBLAZE</b>!
> I think that D.miles should start at the 2.


You are crazy


----------



## HOWIE

I think that Nash didn't want to let Wallace walk this Summer and even with this trade the two year window is still there. Rasheed didn't seem to give the new management any reason to let him live past the deal line so they moved him.

Rasheed has a habit of not returning calls as we have all seen in past years. Rasheed is Rasheed and does things as he sees fit. Now he is just going to have to have Atlanta CTC now.

This trade makes sense for Portland. They have two players that can help them right off the bat and they are under contract next season where Rasheed was not. Better safe than sorry, Rasheed is a great player, but now the Blazers are truely begining a New Era.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Think he'd come back for the MLE?
> 
> Ed O.


I was just thinking the same thing. Atlanta and the other teams with cap space want Kobe not Rasheed. Rasheed has said in the past that he likes Portland and I don't see how he could get rid of his house that fast.


----------



## Paxil

Kidblaze.... you are crazy. Miles can't shoot a free throw... let alone a jumper.


----------



## loyalty4life

The first thing I thought of when I heard the info of the trade:

Trader Bob's dreams have come true!!    LOL! 

:laugh: 

I can't believe we traded Wes Person!!! Arghh!!! My favorite player to watch on the Blazers shooting the long balls. He was a pimp, and he will be missed!!  

As for Wallace, who cares about him? All I know is, his jersey's are going to be marked down in stores, and my last name is Wallace... Works for me! 

I still miss Wes, though! That sucks.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Where's Walalce*

From the Sporting News


----------



## loyalty4life

On one very weird sidenote, I found about this trade on my Ducks site.  I guess I don't spend that much time here these days!


----------



## HOWIE

_Blazers team president Steve Patterson said on the website that the team "pursued a plan that would take character into account with talent, create cap flexibility while continuing to put a competitive team on the court."

"The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today's trade is a reflection of that commitment," said Patterson._

WOW!


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: Where's Walalce*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> From the Sporting NEws





> "The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today's trade is a reflection of that commitment," said Patterson.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> _Blazers team president Steve Patterson said on the website that the team "pursued a plan that would take character into account with talent, create cap flexibility while continuing to put a competitive team on the court."
> 
> "The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today's trade is a reflection of that commitment," said Patterson._
> 
> WOW!


:rofl: 

Great minds think alike, or something like that anyway!


----------



## thejukebox

I'll give this trade a shot. Offensively, we've got the chance to really move and shine .... but my main worry is defense. I hope Ratliff brings some strong presence inside -- that could help out Zach's deficiencies w/ the D as Sheed's presence did .....

how Shareef's D? Otherwise, Shareef is a great prospect for 10/10 most nights .... that could be special when paired with Zach.

Outside shooting and getting rid of Damon are the two other things I long for right now...


----------



## Oldmangrouch

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> _Blazers team president Steve Patterson said on the website that the team "pursued a plan that would take character into account with talent, create cap flexibility while continuing to put a competitive team on the court."
> 
> "The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today's trade is a reflection of that commitment," said Patterson._
> 
> WOW!



:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: 

Translation: we care more about the whiney, band-wagon jumpers than we do about the real fans.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> _Blazers team president Steve Patterson said on the website that the team "pursued a plan that would take character into account with talent, create cap flexibility while continuing to put a competitive team on the court."
> 
> "The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today's trade is a reflection of that commitment," said Patterson._
> 
> WOW!


This might hurt the dream of signing Rasheed for the MLE.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> This might hurt the dream of signing Rasheed for the MLE.


I don't think that Blazer mangement wants Rasheed back with a press release like that. I think Portland would be better suited to sign a player like Brent Barry for the MLE now.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> Translation: we care more about the whiney, band-wagon jumpers than we do about the real fans.


It is pretty sad that the team needs to remind everyone how they're looking for nice guys, rather than just to make the team better.

It seems to me that they could have spun it MUCH differently. Like this:

-- Theo is a legit shotblocker that Portland hasn't had since Bowie was healthy (OK, maybe don't mention Bowie)

-- SAR is two years younger than Rasheed and is a more consistent offensive player

-- Rasheed is a FA and we didn't know how expensive he would be to retain

I think that this deal could be legitimately spun (unlike the Wells deal) to say it was making the team better NOW. 

Instead, we're hearing stuff that is less important in the long run to the success of the team.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

has anyone heard if the press conf will be on any channel????


we almost have 2x 20 - 10 guy now 

Zach and SAR

SAR is 19.9 and 9.4


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>thejukebox</b>!
> 
> how Shareef's D? Otherwise, Shareef is a great prospect for 10/10 most nights .... that could be special when paired with Zach.


SAR's not too bad at the 4 spot. Not nearly as good as Rasheed, but not bad.

At the 3, it will probably be a different story. He's played the 3 in the past, but not recently and I'll be surprised if he's very good there.

Theo should help, though, with his shotblocking.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> -- Theo is a legit shotblocker that Portland hasn't had since Bowie was healthy (OK, maybe don't mention Bowie)
> 
> Ed O.


As much as I'd like to believe that, I don't trust that Ratliff will succeed in the west. He may bang with West big men on occasion, but he's going to be doing it night in and night out now.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> has anyone heard if the press conf will be on any channel????
> 
> 
> we almost have 2x 20 - 10 guy now
> 
> Zach and SAR
> 
> SAR is 19.9 and 9.4


I'm thinking that the press conference should be on KXL when it happens.


----------



## HOWIE

750 KXL is breaking in now!


----------



## RW#30

*Wow!!*

This is a bitter-sweet trade. 


This trade definitely help Portland for the next 2 yrs. Ratliff is a good defensive player and SAR is a good double-double guy. We gained two quality starters. RW is better than either one by himself but he was gone at the end of the season anyway so Petterson had to protect his investment and move him. Now we have a sure starting center and a legit SF. 

The bitter part is WP. I loved his play. He shut 47% from 3's in Portland. Wow not many of those guys walking around.


----------



## thejukebox

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> It is pretty sad that the team needs to remind everyone how they're looking for nice guys, rather than just to make the team better.
> 
> It seems to me that they could have spun it MUCH differently. Like this:
> 
> -- Theo is a legit shotblocker that Portland hasn't had since Bowie was healthy (OK, maybe don't mention Bowie)
> 
> -- SAR is two years younger than Rasheed and is a more consistent offensive player
> 
> -- Rasheed is a FA and we didn't know how expensive he would be to retain
> 
> I think that this deal could be legitimately spun (unlike the Wells deal) to say it was making the team better NOW.
> 
> Instead, we're hearing stuff that is less important in the long run to the success of the team.
> 
> Ed O.


Ed O -

Absolutely! I'm tired of this spin and counter-spin about appeasing fans and listening to their wishes ..... blah blah blah ... there are legitimate reasons to think this trade could be successful without giving Sheed a slap in the face through a written press release. It took some guts to make the move but a pretty dishonest, I think, set of statements from the Portland brass.


----------



## bfan1

Doesn't mean a thing but I'm with Charles B and Kenny S-the trade sucks for Portland.

Caving to the "fans" is NOT the way to build (or destroy) a team.

Especially when those "fans" are lead by the nose by the "O". (they didn't say that-I did)


----------



## Terrible

Look, Sheed begged for this type of trade to happen his whole career here! I personally can't wait to watch him lose it in ATL. He's going to go bonkers playing for that crappy team. Sheed could have written his ticket here for life and screamed, *****ed and moaned his payday away. This is a get the hell out and don't let the door hit ya in the arsss trade. 

Portland just gave itself a much needed enema. Refs hate our team guys, cause of Sheed. That wont be a problem anymore. FOR ONCE!!!!! 

Zach now knows this is his team and he get a bust your arss player in SAR and Theo. 

If SAR can score 25 to 30 a night he'll get doubled and Zach will go nuts. Theo gives us an energized center and I bet Dale is on the way out. 

This may be the first of two trades Nash may pull off.

We have tooooo many PG's now and a soon to be a very unhappy DD. Something is up.

I too am very sad to lose Person though!


----------



## dkap

$24 million worth of expiring contracts and we get an injury-prone fill in for Wallace at center and a return to an imbalanced lineup. I'm not sure I see how that helps us immediately or long-term.

If we had swapped draft picks, that would at least answer the long-term part. As it stands, I can only hope there's another cluster of trades coming to:

1) move at least one or two point guards (anyone but Cook)

2) move Dale, and

3) move either Zach or SAR.

We already saw early season how well it works to have players playing out of position.  

Sure seems like management bailed on their rebuilding plan midstream and hit the panic button.

Dan


----------



## RW#30

*All Star Break*

With the All Star breaks coming I think it helps Portland to practice and get this guys learn and mold them in the team.


----------



## Samuel

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Look, Sheed begged for this type of trade to happen his whole career here! I personally can't wait to watch him lose it in ATL. He's going to go bonkers playing for that crappy team. Sheed could have written his ticket here for life and screamed, *****ed and moaned his payday away. This is a get the hell out and don't let the door hit ya in the arsss trade.
> 
> Portland just gave itself a much needed enema. Refs hate our team guys, cause of Sheed. That wont be a problem anymore. FOR ONCE!!!!!
> 
> Zach now knows this is his team and he get a bust your arss player in SAR and Theo.
> 
> If SAR can score 25 to 30 a night he'll get doubled and Zach will go nuts. Theo gives us an energized center and I bet Dale is on the way out.
> 
> This may be the first of two trades Nash may pull off.
> 
> We have tooooo many PG's now and a soon to be a very unhappy DD. Something is up.
> 
> I too am very sad to lose Person though!


I disagree. Sheed will average 25-12 easy in the east, juicing up his stats enough to get the 12-14 mill he's looking for. The east has nothing comparable mobility and strength wise.


----------



## patticus

I dont know how many have said this already but, shareef and zbo I find redundant akin to akeem and sir charles...

too similar offensive games ?

shareef can't play D worth a lick, but will ratliff make up for that .. I'll be staying tuned


----------



## Draco

Wow just found out about the trade I love it personally. I know some of you really liked rasheed but he was inconsistent and it was probably in his best interest as well as the blazers to have a new location. I expect Rasheed to have a really big 2nd half in Atlanta. Sheed had never really been on a team with low talent that desperately needed scorers. This years blazer team is probably the least talented he has been on and they are 3rd in the league in FG%.

Rasheed could average 25 the rest of the season in ATL, but I still think it was a good move especially when it is compared to our other options. I hope rasheed can mature and get closer to realizing his talents but I don't believe he would have made much more progress as a blazers.

SAR is a great player, I bet he is ready to be on a winning team (44-68 my prediction) for a change. He has never been on a competitive team so it will be interesting to see how he responds to more talented teammates.

Ratliff was a great pickup in the middle. As good as sheed was on defense at times, Ratliff is better. Ratliff is a much better rebounder plus he will provide great help defense and shot blocking, whereas rasheed's positives on defense were more his 1on1 abilities.

The only concerns I have for the trade:
1. Outside shooting - Giving up wallace and person two of our best shooters will hurt. SAR should be able to hit the midrange shot and Zbo can hit jumpers but it will get a little more crouded inside.
2. Forwards defense - ZBo is a bad defender, and I don't recall SAR being a good defender either but I can't imagine he'd be worse than Randolf! Not sure what the solution is here good luck Mo.
3. Turnovers - Sheed had very low turnovers and SAR has had fairly high TO in his career. ZBo and SAR combined have averaged about 6 TO per game! Hopefully SAR improves with more help from his teammates, and less pressure to create and get himself in bad situations. Zbo needs to improve his game and I'd expect his turnovers to delcline as he becomes a more controlled intelligent player in the years to come.
4. Miles - he had just become my favorite blazer so I hope he can stay in the rotation and get ~25mpg. When Zbo comes out we could shift SAR over to PF to get Miles some more minutes. Miles will be dissapointed when he leaves the starting lineup, the pre-trade roster was his best fit yet in the NBA.

Overall good move sure it wasn't TMac but I don't see how we could expect for anything better for Rasheed. We got two All Stars and didn't hurt the 05 cap room! :yes:


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> I dont know how many have said this already but, shareef and zbo I find redundant akin to akeem and sir charles...
> 
> too similar offensive games ?
> 
> shareef can't play D worth a lick, but will ratliff make up for that .. I'll be staying tuned


SAR's had 30 tonight against Dallas. I hope that if he is anything, he is consistant in his scoring.


----------



## RW#30

*Nash said*

"I would like to make one more trade before the deadline"

Bye-Bye Mouse


----------



## HOWIE

Nash just said that he would like to make one more trade!  

Gee, I wonder who they would be dealing in a trade now? Dale Daivs? :yes:


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nash said*



> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> "I would like to make one more trade before the deadline"
> 
> Bye-Bye Mouse


beat me too it! :laugh:


----------



## RW#30

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> SAR's had 30 tonight against Dallas. I hope that if he is anything, he is consistant in his scoring.


27 points 10 RB and a Block, 3 Assist 9-11 FT


----------



## patticus

SAR has always been a consistent scorer, and he can shoot out up to (not including) the 3 pretty well... just he hasn't done much of that the past few years.

If he starts jacking up the 3-ball take cover though I've never seen someone shoot so flat..

Interesting former 'franchise players' from the Grizz and Raps on the same team - actually the pick and pop could be a great option for Portland now, Bibby and Reef used to run that to perfection


----------



## mackthedj

*I Don't get it*

We don't need another power forward. We don't need another point guard, and this could likely cause friction with the team ala Detleph Schrimp (sp)


----------



## Trader Ed

I would love to get Bibby 

SAR is very very good at getting to the line... DA does this pretty well too...

SAR can do it in the waning moments of the game.. he can create shots and get to the FT line when the game is on the line... do not underestimate this

Ratliff is the league leader in blocked shots.. this is a very good thing!

They will be wearing Blazer jerseys


----------



## Samuel

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Nash just said that he would like to make one more trade!
> 
> Gee, I wonder who they would be dealing in a trade now? Dale Daivs? :yes:


serious?


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:
> 
> Translation: we care more about the whiney, band-wagon jumpers than we do about the real fans.


:clap:


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Nash said*



> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> "I would like to make one more trade before the deadline"
> 
> Bye-Bye Mouse


Hrm... who would they be trying to move? Let's list the likely suspects:

Damon? We wish. I don't see it, though we can hold out hope.

Dale Davis? I've been backing a DD trade for a month or two. If we can get value, we should look to deal him.

Ruben Patterson? If Stephen A. Smith's on the right wavelength of what we could get for RP (Wagner + Ollie), then moving Ruben makes sense. He's a good player, but now we've got RP, Miles and Woods who are all 3's who presumably will be backing up SAR at the 3. Moving RP for a quality prospect at any position except the 3 or the 4 would be a good idea...

DA? I don't think it's that likely, since he's one of our only perimeter shooting threats now and the back court is thin as ice with Person gone.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Many have been wanting more time for Q...

I think this gives him more time... hopefully he can get a constant outside shot to fall


----------



## MAS RipCity

If we trade Damon,Dale,DA, or Patterson then we damn sure better get some outside shooting, wes and sheed WERE our outside shooting outside of Mouse.


----------



## patticus

Detleph Schrimp :laugh: 
classic !


----------



## Ron

I'm going where?!


----------



## KIDBLAZE

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going where?!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ron

Great move by the Blazers.

First, Wells.
Next, McGinnis.
Now, Wallace.

Get rid of the malcontents and bring the team back to respectability for their deserved fans.

Lose Stoudamire and Davis, and the rebuilding plan will be complete. JMO.


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Nash just said that he would like to make one more trade!


Yeah, you could just read it in his eyes, couldn't you? He danced around the issue for a minute with "Well, there are 10 days until the trading deadline" then - you could see he was trying to choose his words carefully - said, "We're exploring some other options" before finally admitting "I have one more trade in my sleeve that I'd like to make."

Damon? I still don't think you can get much for him

Davis? Honestly, I think that Portland is satisfied having him come off the bench for the next 15 months. After all, Ratliff does have that injury bug recently. Do you think they'd be comfortable starting Vlad the Impaler at center?

Randolph? This is my prediction. If anyone gets traded, it will be Randolph. Some team wants to take advantage of the "Portland's got two Power Forwards" situation. Or maybe Nash hopes they are.


----------



## Ron

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Randolph? This is my prediction. If anyone gets traded, it will be Randolph.


That would be a terrible move. Randoph is Portland's future 2/3. He is only going to get better and better.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Mark My Words...If Zach Randolph is traded...I will care 90% less about the Blazers...there will always be that hometown spirit ther for me, but if they trade ZBo...bye bye.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> Randolph? This is my prediction. If anyone gets traded, it will be Randolph. Some team wants to take advantage of the "Portland's got two Power Forwards" situation. Or maybe Nash hopes they are.


If Portland were to trade ZR, they'd HAVE to be getting something super-good back. In some ways, I'd like to see it just to see what kind of value we could get.

Trading Qyntel is a possibility, too, I think. As long as it's not another PG.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap

> Lose Stoudamire and Davis, and the rebuilding plan will be complete. JMO.


I couldn't disagree more. The _tearing down_ plan will be complete, but the rebuilding plan will be hardly begun, let alone complete.

We're currently looked at one of the most unbalanced rosters ever.

Front court:
Zach
SAR
Theo
Dale
Darius
Ruben
Qyntel

Back court:
DA
Damon
Omar
Eddie

Am I forgetting anyone? Two so-so guys in the back court and a couple minor league pickups. The front court has 4 PF's and 2 SF's, with the two key guys (Zach and SAR) being probably the worst defensive forward combo in the league. I can't stress that last point enough. When you have a roster so ridiculously stacked with forwards, that should be a defensive strength, not the liability.

We'll have teams attacking our forwards simply because that's a weaker line of defense than going at Damon...

Dan


----------



## mook

just read the news. I'm not sure what to think about it. 

it'll be nice to see the all-around effort that Ratliff and SAR bring to the game. it's a huge upgrade in this department over Wallace and Davis (who, if not traded, is clearly looking at under 20 mpg for the rest of the season). 

however, I'm always leary of trades where we lose the best player, and in this instance we just lost the best player. 

I'm sad to see him go. Sheed was Mr Intangible--he just affected games without putting up huge numbers. 

on the plus side, I don't have to hear the insufferable whining anymore about how fed up some posters are with Sheed. that got old about three years ago. 

remember, it's only insufferable if the whining isn't about Damon.


----------



## dkap

Plus Stepania up front, of course. I guess we still have one natural center on the team (before and after the trade).

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed

Zach $1.1 mil and Davis $9 mil = $10.1 mil for ?

Damon $14.75 mil + Zach $1.1 mil = $15.85 mil for ?
(But then who would the PG be?)


----------



## Trader Ed

Zach $1.1 mil and Davis $9 mil = $10.1 mil for ?

Damon $14.75 mil + Zach $1.1 mil = $15.85 mil for ?
(But then who would the PG be?)


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If the Blazers do make another trade, and it's smart...they could be big time contenders next season.

I like this trade...

Eddie Jones, Samaki Walker, Loren Woods, Rasual Butler

FOR

Dale Davis, Ruben Patterson

I think that the only thing the Blazers now really have to offer is Dale Davis' expiring contract. No one really wants Stoudamire, but he will be trade bait next season, with his big expiring deal. A combination of Davis and Outlaw or Woods would probably have a lot of takers around the league.

And note to Portland...please don't try to get Nick Van Exel!:no:


----------



## Minstrel

When I heard the trade my feelings progressed this way: relief, more relief, great relief, intrigue.

All the relief was that Portland got good value back for Wallace. I was deathly afraid Nash would pull the trigger on the horrible Dallas or Knicks deals. Getting a strong package back for Wallace was nice.

I'm intrigued by a Ratliff / Randolph / Abdur-Rahim front line. Yes, we lose defense in Wallace, but we pick up a fair amount in Ratliff. Ratliff is leading the league in blocked shots and is a tremendous team defender. He'll be a nice weak-side helper for Randolph.

Abdur-Rahim I firmly believe is one of the most undervalued assets in basketball. He's a tremendous scorer, and versatile. He's a fair passer and can handle the ball competently. He's not a horrific defender, though nowhere near the quality of Wallace. Plus, he's a very good rebounder for his size. I believe he can play small forward well.

Dan Dickau is just a low risk / potential reward throw-in. It's nice to have a legitimate point guard prospect. I don't think Gill is long for this team, and Stoudamire will be shipped out the moment his deal becomes a trade positive, as an expiring contract. That will leave Omar Cook and Dan Dickau, and hopefully one will become at least an average starter.

I think this is a stronger roster than we started the season with:

*Center:* Theo Ratliff / Dale Davis
*Power Forward:* Zach Randolph / Dale Davis
*Small Forward:* Shareef Abdur-Rahim / Ruben Patterson / Darius Miles
*Shooting Guard:* Derek Anderson / Darius Miles / Qyntel Woods
*Point Guard:* Damon Stoudamire / Omar Cook / Dan Dickau / Eddie Gill

It's deeper, it's stronger in the starting five and has some good passing point guard options to Stoudamire.

Intriguing.


----------



## talman

Wow...I'm shocked stunned and kinda relieved.

Hearing that Wallace wanted out makes it a bit easier to swallow. We got some good players in return. But I too loved the lineup with Miles, Sheed and Zach.

I'm gonna sleep on this one and render my verdict tomorrow.


----------



## ebott

I like it, but I'm worried. I've always been a proponent of a Sheed and change for S.A-R. and Ratliff deal. On paper a Ratliff, Zbo, S.A-R. front line looks good to me. But we truly have no outside shooting having traded Sheed and Person. I'm really worred about chemistry. Unless we do another deal Stepania and Ruben Patterson aren't gonna play much if at all.

But all in all I'm pretty psyched to see how this works out on the court. I didn't much care for the Miles trade on paper but on the court it worked out quite nicely. Sure would be sweet if this trade had similar results.

I wonder how they're gonna do tomorrow night against Utah. Stepania and Woods are gonna need to step up for this one.


----------



## Trader Ed

I actually think they might limit Davis to Center only minutes and put SAR as a backup to Zach.. giving SAR many minutes.. maybe 32 at both the 3/4 spots

I could see many more minutes for Darius and Q at the 2... giving us 3 attacking SG's... getting lots of foul shots

look for our number of FT attempts to go up by the addition of SAR. He simply attacks the basket... and he runs the court well


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Zach $1.1 mil and Davis $9 mil = $10.1 mil for ?
> 
> Damon $14.75 mil + Zach $1.1 mil = $15.85 mil for ?
> (But then who would the PG be?)


Randolph (1.17) + Woods (1.05) + Stoudamire (12.38) + Davis (9.0) + a draft pick

for

Hill (13.28) + McGrady (13.28)

And who cares who the PG would be.....


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I actually think they might limit Davis to Center only minutes and put SAR as a backup to Zach.. giving SAR many minutes.. maybe 32 at both the 3/4 spots


Abdur-Rahim is a star-quality player. There's no way in heck, in my opinion, that Portland makes him a backup.

You maximize your talent by putting the best talent together, to prevent defenses from focusing on any one guy. SAR will play *with* Randolph, to prevent either from becoming the focus of the defense.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Randolph (1.17) + Woods (1.05) + Stoudamire (12.38) + Davis (9.0) + a draft pick
> 
> for
> 
> Hill (13.28) + McGrady (13.28)
> 
> And who cares who the PG would be.....


I'd do it. Any time you can get a top-five guy without giving up a top-five guy, you just have to do it. Especially when the top-five guy is young.

McGrady would be such a spectacular pick-up. And combining him *with* SAR would be one hell of a duo.


----------



## s a b a s 11

*Am I missing something?*

A new era with the trade of Rasheed Wallace.

I think its a good trade for the Blazers, I don't quite get why so many of you are down on this. SAR is a great great player, shows up every night and is a professional at that... Theo is a feared shot blocker that brings effort every night... also, a professional.

I think the Blazers got the best of the deal. My main worry is how well SAR and Z-Bo will gel together.

Stuart


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Randolph (1.17) + Woods (1.05) + Stoudamire (12.38) + Davis (9.0) + a draft pick
> 
> for
> 
> Hill (13.28) + McGrady (13.28)
> 
> And who cares who the PG would be.....


:no:


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Abdur-Rahim is a star-quality player. There's no way in heck, in my opinion, that Portland makes him a backup.
> 
> You maximize your talent by putting the best talent together, to prevent defenses from focusing on any one guy. SAR will play *with* Randolph, to prevent either from becoming the focus of the defense.


Sorry, perhaps I did not explain myself enough here Minstrel

I meant start SAR at the 3 along with Zach at the 4...

and then allow him to backup Zach some at the PF spot... giving him a majority of the minutes at the 3 with a few at the 4, and not Davis at the 4...

this also allows Ruben some time at the 3...


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> McGrady would be such a spectacular pick-up. And combining him *with* SAR would be one hell of a duo.



Miles, DA, McGrady, SAR, Ratliff

:allhail:


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, perhaps I did not explain myself enough here Minstrel
> 
> I meant start SAR at the 3 along with Zach at the 4...
> 
> and then allow him to backup Zach some at the PF spot... giving him a majority of the minutes at the 3 with a few at the 4, and not Davis at the 4...
> 
> this also allows Ruben some time at the 3...


Oh yeah, cool. That makes sense. Plus, it opens some time for Miles, too, at 3. But I guess most of Miles' time will now come at 2. Poor Qyntel.


----------



## Trader Ed

From Blazers.com



> _Question: Why trade Rasheed at this time?
> 
> Steve: We have talked to Rasheed many times over the season and it became clear that it was best for both the Blazers and Rasheed for us to part ways. He made it clear that he did not wish to return next season.
> 
> Question: Are you worried about bringing this new team together?
> 
> Maurice: It's always a challenge to bring new players into the mix, but overall this makes us a better basketball team. These new guys give us an ability to play defense that we haven't had before _


----------



## Storyteller

> Question: Why trade Rasheed at this time?
> 
> Steve: We have talked to Rasheed many times over the season and it became clear that it was best for both the Blazers and Rasheed for us to part ways. He made it clear that he did not wish to return next season


If this is true, then it makes it a much better trade in my book.


----------



## talman

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If this is true, then it makes it a much better trade in my book.


True but how much of it is true and how much is pandering to the pro-Sheed crowd? I'm not saying it's not true but could be just a spin. Who knows...


----------



## Goldmember

My biggest concern is that even though these players are good, Atlanta was still a dreadful team - in the East no less. Shareef has zero winning experience. I'm wary of guys that put up big numbers on bad teams. 

That said, if Sheed was going to walk, then it's a good deal. 

I'm going to miss Rasheed a lot. I've done my share of complaining about him at times, but I always loved his game. He gave us a lot of exciting moments. I'm going to miss the ferocious dunks, the huge threes, the unstoppable turnaround, the great defense, the screams and scowls and his goofy personality. Sheed was always entertaining. It's an end of an era. I'm going to miss him.  

I hope he gets a big cheer when he comes to the Rose Garden.


----------



## Swerv

*Sheed*

Has Sheed said anything since being traded?


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> My biggest concern is that even though these players are good, Atlanta was still a dreadful team - in the East no less. Shareef has zero winning experience. I'm wary of guys that put up big numbers on bad teams.


I guess Atlanta was still on speed dial ...

remember Steve Smith and Isaih Rider... they faired pretty well in the playoffs for us.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

Sad...

My favorite player is in Atlanta now. But he'll be alright - I hope he ends up on a good team next year where he can get another shot at a title, which according to him is all he really cares about besides taking care of himself and his family of course... 

Maybe the Spurs? That'd be scary. That would definitely be my second favorite team, and not a very distant second.

That said, they could have and were rumored to do a lot worse. This deal is intriguing. 

Sheed/Zach/Miles was a formidable frontline...

Ratliff/Zach/SAR has the potential to be even better, but the oncourt chemistry is a big question. Will their games fit together? As far as I know (haven't watched SAR much), they're all down low on offense type of guys, which reminds me of Davis/Zach/Sheed minus Sheed's great outside game.

Hopefully Ratliff is capable of playing the high post on occasion and hitting the 15+ foot jumper when it's open. That would go a long way...

Now I'm wishing I had pulled the trigger to get Sheed in my fantasy league.

Cheers


----------



## Public Defender

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess Atlanta was still on speed dial ...
> 
> remember Steve Smith and Isaih Rider... they faired pretty well in the playoffs for us.


If you're following up on Goldmember's point regarding "good numbers on bad teams" I think it's important to remember that Smitty actually led the Hawks to the playoffs in consecutive seasons (with the help of a younger, less beat-up Dikembe Mutombo). 

And, Isiah Rider was a Blazer before he was a Hawk. 

Personally, in the harsh light of morning, I'm a little more optimistic of this trade's results. I doubt the Blazers could have gotten a championship without another talented player, and I'm not sure the Blazers could have gotten that player without giving up Wallace. Still, I do share Goldmember's concern about big numbers put up on a losing team.... Ratliff played for a good Sixers' club, but Abdur-Rahim has been in the lottery every season he's been in the league.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

Bibby was a similar story before being traded to the Kings...

I think it will depend on the rest of the team to see how well Rahim adjusts. If the guys aren't totally discouraged and possess some sort of winning mentality then it will rub off on Reef.

I guess the good news is that we may have traded Sheed, but we at least got another good nickname back in "Reef".


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> 
> And, Isiah Rider was a Blazer before he was a Hawk.


Yes, you are correct... my mistake... sorry about that.. Rider was a Timberwolve first...


----------

